# platelet rich plasma therapy for ovaries



## muffin2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear all,
Does anyone know something about platelet rich plasma therapy - injectors of own blood product, apparently reverses menopause and make women in late 40s get pregnant. I am reading that this is experimental treatment, studies are still conducted but found some clinics offering if in the US. may be there are some in Europe too?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not sure whether mesotherapy treatment to ovaries is what you are asking about, but I came across a few posts saying that IVF clinics in Poland and Cyprus offer it. And ovarian rejuvenation therapy helps achieve pregnancy after menopause. Hope this helps. x


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes PRP is offered in Australia. Note: don't confuse it with stem cell therapy where stem cells are taken from bone marrow. My doctor tried to conflate the two when explaining the process to me, but they are two completely different products.

PRP is experimental. It's said to rejuvenate ovaries in terms of helping them produce hormones better. It can NOT create new oocytes.

Even stem cell therapy was said in one experiment to have produced new oocyte, but that experiment was never repeated. So it's controversial.

Both procedures have risks.

PRP may have increased risk of generating tumours

Stem Cell Therapy definitely has increased risk of generating tumours not just in the ovaries but elsewhere in the body as when they inject the stem cells into the ovarian artery, the blood flow can take them to your brain, or your lungs or anywhere else in the body.

So both are experimental, controversial, expensive, invasive and potentially have serious side effects.

That said, I would be willing to try PRP but only after a year of trying ICSI with my own eggs and failing.

Another technique that really might help is if there are any good tests for endometrial receptivity.

Most of the time they'll tell you your eggs are too old but they don't mention the main problem for failure is even when they get good embryoes they don't stick because the uterus only has 1 day of receptivity when the blastocyst can attach to a pinopod.

The pinopods only appear for roughly a day

so there is a complex chemical conversation between the blastocyst and the uterus, as the uterus rolls it all around inside, it needs to find the right place to attach, with the right aspect. It needs a pinopod.

If the blastocyst is at the wrong stage of development and misses the 1 day receptivity window, it will be expelled at your next period.

So I have read that when doctors take the trouble to test your endometrial receptivity and then alter implantation the next cycle to be days earlier or later depending on the results that can improve matters.

The problem is your window of uterine receptivity varies from month to month -- and it is so difficult and invasive to test for. Basically they need to take a biopsy.

One thought for improving it was to freeze embryoes, then wait a month of no hormonal priming to try again next month clean -- but the downside is frozen embryoes are less likely to survive thawing so mostly they don't bother.

What we really need isn't PRP or stem cell anything -- we need excellent, non-invasive tests for the window of uterine receptivity, and how to increase it so the blastocysts stick.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

rainbows44 - thanks for your detailed post


----------

